# Alpencross 2021 - welches Rad?



## Gilmore173 (15. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
sofern es Corona bedingt funktioniert möchte ich 2021 einen Alpencross mit ein paar Kumpels machen. Die Route steht bereits - es soll ein Ableger der Albrechroute werden - mit Uina Schlucht. Den technischen Anspruch würde ich im Bereich Mittel einordnen. Ggf. mit Tendenz zu einfach.

Im Großen und Ganzen sind knapp 500km mit 14000hm geplant. Ein paar Tragepassagen sind dabei.

So jetzt zu meiner Frage: Hierfür stehen mir zwei Räder zur Wahl.

- Yt Capra mit 170mm Federweg und einem Gesamtgewicht von 13,5kg.

- Scott Spark RC mit 100mm Federweg, absenkbarer Sattelstütze und einem Gewicht von 10,60Kg.

Jetzt die Frage an die Leute unter Euch die schon hier einige Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Welches Rad würdet Ihr wählen? Das "deutlich" schwerere oder das leichtere und toleriert hiermit die "schlechtere" Abfahrtsleistung, profitiert jedoch von der deutlich besseren Bergaufperformance.

Danke für Eure Beteiligung!

P.S. jedes der Räder kann noch mit anderen Reifen - capra --> tourenlastigere - spark --> ebenfalls tourenlastigere, ausgestattet werden.


----------



## McNulty (15. November 2020)

Ich würde das nehmen, mit dem man öfters längere Touren macht. Und ehrer dicke Reifen aufziehen. Und schauen ob die Übersetzung passt. Und die Bremsen.
Woher soll denn hier einer Wissen, wie du konditionell drauf bist? Es muss dir taugen...

Beide Bikes können die Tour. 

Außerdem: alles außer Liteville kannste eh vergessen😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gilmore173 (15. November 2020)

Hey, danke schon einmal für Deine Einschätzung.  Längere Touren fahre ich deutlich lieber mit dem Spark.


----------



## kordesh (15. November 2020)

Ich würde auch das Spark nehmen. 
500km und 14.000hm klingt doch eher danach, dass auch ordentlich Strecke gemacht wird.
Und die alleine die Uina (von Sur En aus) mit dem 170mm Enduro hochtreten: muss man schon Bock drauf haben... 🙈 
Und du sagst es ja selber: mittlerer technischer Anspruch mit Tendenz zu einfach: da ist das Capra wohl auch drüber. Perfekt wäre wohl n typisches 120-130mm Touren-/Trailfully. Aber was nicht ist...


----------



## robsen007 (15. November 2020)

,... letztes Jahr sind wir ne ähnliche Route gefahren,... ich mit nem ripley, 140/120 - perfekt,... 
n kumpel mit nem hardtail - 80mm, für ihn auch perfekt ☺️


----------



## McNulty (15. November 2020)

Handschuhe ohne Finger...das geht gar nicht.⛑😨😎


----------



## Gilmore173 (15. November 2020)

Okay, danke allen schon mal für die Tpps. Dann werde ich das Spark nehmen.  Habt ihr noch einen guten Reifentipp für mich...Am liebsten von Maxxis.

Hatte an den Forekaster für das Vorderrad und einen Aspen oder Ardent für hinten gedacht.


----------



## vanbov (15. November 2020)

Definitiv das Spark. Das Capra ist eine Ballermaschine und kein Allrounder wie andere Enduros mit welchem man solche Touren fahren kann.
Zu den Reifen: meine Empfehlung Hellkat ATC und Regolith (Kenda)


----------



## giant6.8 (15. November 2020)

Würde auch zum Spark raten.
Und da auf breite Reifen (z.B. 2,4er Mountain King) gehen, und bei den Bremsschieben auf mind 180/180 gehen.


----------



## subdiver (15. November 2020)

Ich fahre mit dem Spark RC900 auch in den Alpen, mit Rocket Ron.
Also nimm das Spark


----------



## Gilmore173 (16. November 2020)

Hey klasse, wie gesagt, werde auf jeden Fall das Spark nehmen. Ist ein klasse Rad.
Schaue aktuell nach breiteren Reifen. 
Wahrscheinlich wird es ein Forekaster in 2,35 für vorne und hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gilmore173 (16. November 2020)

Das mit der größten Scheibe hinten ist ein guter Tipp - auch wenn ich nicht soviel wiege. 68kg fahrfertig.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. November 2020)

Also das YT wäre wohl def etwas zu viel des guten


----------



## Gilmore173 (16. November 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Also das YT wäre wohl def etwas zu viel des guten


Ja das glaube ich auch. Auch wenn ich es schon mit Newmen Laufräder und dem ein oder anderen Tunigteil etwas leichter aufgebaut habe.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. November 2020)

Den Federweg wirst da eh kaum ausfahren können


----------



## Gilmore173 (16. November 2020)

Würde es noch Sinn machen ein bisschen weniger Sattelüberhöhung einzustellen oder ein Rise Lenker zu verbauen? Aktuell liege ich so bei 3cm Sattelüberhöhung. Glaube ich auf jeden Fall - auch wenn der Nino deutlich mehr hat - aber der kann auch mehr😊


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2020)

Nimm das Bike auf dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst.
Bei mir ist es seit 3 Jahren ein Pivot Firebird mit 170/ 180mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant6.8 (16. November 2020)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Würde es noch Sinn machen ein bisschen weniger Sattelüberhöhung einzustellen oder ein Rise Lenker zu verbauen? Aktuell liege ich so bei 3cm Sattelüberhöhung. Glaube ich auf jeden Fall - auch wenn der Nino deutlich mehr hat - aber der kann auch mehr😊



Nein, nicht ändern bekommst du auf so einer langen Tour nur (Knie) Probleme. Lösung 1: Schnellspanner und Stütze manuell jeweils absenken. Lösung 2: Dropper Post, sollte bei deinem Spark intern verlegbar sein.


----------



## subdiver (16. November 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nimm das Bike auf dem du dich am wohlsten fühlst.
> Bei mir ist es seit 3 Jahren ein Pivot Firebird mit 170/ 180mm.



Passt aber nicht zu Deinem Namen und Bild 

Im Ernst, benötigst Du soviel Federweg und Mehrgewicht auf einem Alpencross ?

Ich fahre ja auch ein Zesty gelegentlich bei uns in den Bergen, aber mein Spark
ist auf Strecke und Höhe in diesem Terrain weit weniger anstrengend.
Ok, bei der Abfahrt sieht es umgekehrt aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Passt aber nicht zu Deinem Namen und Bild
> 
> Im Ernst, benötigst Du soviel Federweg und Mehrgewicht auf einem Alpencross ?
> 
> ...


Nein, Name und Bike passen schon lange nicht mehr zusammen. 
Habe bisher ein Dutzend AX hinter mir, 10 davon mit meiner Lebensgefährtin selbst geplant. 
Immer nur um Spaß zu haben, nie auf das Bike fixiert. 

Habe unterwegs dann auch die Freiheit einfach mal vor zu fahren.
Z. B. am Fimbapass ein kurzes "bis später" und anschließend das Ding mal Nonstop runter.

Wir Biker sollten uns die Freiheit behalten dass zu tun, was uns am besten gefällt.
Also, habt Spaß!


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. November 2020)

Einfach das Rad nehmen auf dem man sich am wohlsten fühlt , auch wenn es etwas schwerer sein sollte   

Ich nehme immer das hier :


----------



## Met87 (22. November 2020)

YT Capra mit 13,5 kg - verrate mir den Trick 

Nimm das Scott und mach anständige Reifen drauf 

Dann hoffen wir mal das 2021 nicht so ein Corona Drama nimmt


----------



## Gilmore173 (23. November 2020)

So, habe schon mal vorne sowie hinten 2,35er Maxxis Forekaster montiert. So kann ich über den Winter schon mal dran gewöhnen. ;-)


----------



## Gilmore173 (23. November 2020)

Met87 schrieb:


> YT Capra mit 13,5 kg - verrate mir den Trick
> 
> Nimm das Scott und mach anständige Reifen drauf
> 
> Dann hoffen wir mal das 2021 nicht so ein Corona Drama nimmt


Leichteren Lenker montiert ,  Newmen Laufräder verbaut, leichtere aber passende Maxxis Reifen drauf und nur Rahmengröße  M bestellt ;-)
Dann noch Tubless und leichte Griffe.

So kam ich in Summe auf 13,5kg.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (23. November 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Einfach das Rad nehmen auf dem man sich am wohlsten fühlt , auch wenn es etwas schwerer sein sollte
> 
> Ich nehme immer das hier :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1152106


Da hast du aber das Shuttle aufs Stilfser Joch genommen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. November 2020)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Da hast du aber das Shuttle aufs Stilfser Joch genommen.


Mist , Erwischt


----------



## Ride_With_Love (26. November 2020)

Du fährst auf der Route auf so vielen geilen Trails bergab (sofern Du Dich links & rechts der Albrechtroute alles an Trails mit nimmst, die der gute Albrecht nicht mitgenommen hat), dass ich mich alleine schon dafür immer für das Enduro entscheiden würde. Was willst Du denn da mit der Rennsemmel? Fahre mein AX nur noch mit Enduro (Orbea Rallon) und quäle mich lieber bergauf, statt bergab.

Reifentipp: Vittoria Martello in der Trail Ausführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (26. November 2020)

Mags schrieb:


> Du fährst auf der Route auf so vielen geilen Trails bergab (*sofern Du Dich links & rechts der Albrechtroute alles an Trails mit nimmst,* die der gute Albrecht nicht mitgenommen hat), dass ich mich alleine schon dafür immer für das Enduro entscheiden würde. Was willst Du denn da mit der Rennsemmel? Fahre mein AX nur noch mit Enduro (Orbea Rallon) und quäle mich lieber bergauf, statt bergab.


Wahnsinnstipp an jemanden, den Du nicht kennst, der seinen ersten AX plant und offensichtlich nur ungenaue Vorstellungen davon hat (sonst wüßte er, welches Bike er nimmt).
Ich würds beim ersten Mal auch ruhiger und vorsichtiger angehen, wenn ich die Kondition noch nicht richtig einschätzen kann, auch nicht die zu erwartenden technischen Schwierigkeiten, Steigungsprozente, Ausgesetztheit, etc. der "vielen geilen Trails" neben der eigentlichen Route (über die es ja genug Infos gibt).
Erst nach dem 1. AX weiß man, was möglich ist und wird vielleicht anders / mutiger angehen. Oder auch nicht.


----------



## Ride_With_Love (26. November 2020)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Wahnsinnstipp an jemanden, den Du nicht kennst, der seinen ersten AX plant und offensichtlich nur ungenaue Vorstellungen davon hat (sonst wüßte er, welches Bike er nimmt).
> Ich würds beim ersten Mal auch ruhiger und vorsichtiger angehen, wenn ich die Kondition noch nicht richtig einschätzen kann, auch nicht die zu erwartenden technischen Schwierigkeiten, Steigungsprozente, Ausgesetztheit, etc. der "vielen geilen Trails" neben der eigentlichen Route (über die es ja genug Infos gibt).
> Danach weiß man, was möglich ist und wird vielleicht anders / mutiger angehen. Oder auch nicht.



Schlaumi-Schlumpf, wenn jemand ein YT Capra mit 170mm Federweg mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 13,5kg sich selbst so zusammen konfiguriert, dann weiß er in der Regel sehr genau was er macht.


----------



## subdiver (26. November 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, ich wollte ein Enduro nicht 7 Tage zwischen 1.500-2.200HM hochtreten.
Auch mit einer Rennfeile lassen sich Trails fahren, nur halt langsamer 
und man steigt öfter mal ab.


----------



## rhnordpool (26. November 2020)

Mags schrieb:


> wenn jemand ein YT Capra mit 170mm Federweg mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 13,5kg sich selbst so zusammen konfiguriert, dann weiß er in der Regel sehr genau was er macht.


Und trotzdem weißt Du nicht, was er damit bisher so fährt. Vielleicht ist ja ein geiler Bikepark mit Lift in der Nähe seines Zuhauses. Ich wär mit meinen Ratschlägen vorsichtiger.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. November 2020)

Also ich finde beide Bikes eher suboptimal für nen Alpen-X, also auf mich bezogen.

Meine Situation ist diejenige, daß ich seit 2015 immer mit denselben Freunden ein doch recht anspruchsvollen Alpen-X unternehme mit über 20.000 Höhenmeter und auch teilweise recht holprigen Abfahrten. Nun sind einige in der Runde merklich fitter als ich, was sicherlich auch am Alter liegt. Jedenfalls meistern zwei meiner Mitfahrer recht entspannt 1.000 knackige Höhenmeter am Stück, ich hingegen hab da zu knappsen. Würde ich da auf ein Enduro mit entsprechend schwerer Bereifung setzen, würde ich auf sicher auf dem letzten Loch pfeifend am Pass ankommen, und so nicht mehr die Kraft haben die Abfahrt (= Belohnung!) zu genießen. Ich würde also eher auf das XC-Bike setzen, und bergab halt ein wenig langsamer machen. Ein Alpen-X ist eh kein Rennen. Für meine fitteren Kumpels stellt sich das anders dar. Da die kein Problem mit den Anstiegen haben, könnten die sich den " Luxus" erlauben da auf ein waschechtes Enduro zu setzen, um bergab keine Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.

Ich selbst hab mit nem alten 12,5kg100mm-Fully mit leichter Bereifung (Conti XK 2.2 v+h) und ohne Dropperpost angefangen, und dieses nun auf 120mm und leicht dickeren Reifen (Conti MKII 2.4/ Conti XK 2.4) mit Dropperpost und nun 13,5kg umgerüstet, so daß ich immer noch die Berge einigermaßen entspannt hochkomme, aber bergab wesentlich mehr Spaß (und Sicherheit) habe. Ist für mich optimal. 

Ich rate also an im Zweifel das leichtere Rad für den ersten Alpen-X zu wählen. Aber wenn man meint daß die Alpen auch mit nem Daunhilla bergauf easy zu bezwingen sind, nur zu, meinen Respekt hast Du.. ^^


----------



## cschaeff (26. November 2020)

Mags schrieb:


> Schlaumi-Schlumpf, wenn jemand ein YT Capra mit 170mm Federweg mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 13,5kg sich selbst so zusammen konfiguriert, dann weiß er in der Regel sehr genau was er macht.


Was ist das für eine Regel? Wer gut schraubt, fährt auch gut?


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. November 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich würde also eher auf das XC-Bike setzen, und bergab halt ein wenig langsamer machen. Ein Alpen-X ist eh kein Rennen.


Nach einigen Tausendkilometer in den Alpen, kann ich auch nur ein XC-Bike empfehlen.


----------



## subdiver (26. November 2020)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Nach einigen Tausendkilometer in den Alpen, kann ich auch nur ein XC-Bike empfehlen.



Sehe ich auch so oder eEnduro


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. November 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so oder eEnduro


Ohne "e" kommt man vielleicht langsamer voran, das Erlebte prägt sich aber bestimmt besser ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_With_Love (27. November 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Regel? Wer gut schraubt, fährt auch gut?



Richtig, so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Gilmore173 (27. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bringe dann mal ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkle zu meiner Person.

Vorab aber einmal vielen Dank für die tolle Diskussion. Das ist hier in diesem Forum nicht immer der Regelfall.

Ich bin 40 Jahre alt und sitze seit meiner Kindheit auf dem Rad. Davon bin ich ca. 13 Jahre aktiv Trial inklusive Wettbewerbe gefahren. Heute bin ich jedoch eher der Tourenfahrer. Alle zwei Jahre zieht es mich mit einigen Freunden zu den Gardasee Trails. Hier liebe ich die technische Herausforderung. Fakt ist, das schnelle Ballern ist nicht so mein Fall, eher ein zügig technisches Fahren.
Schrauben tue ich an den Rädern mit großer Leidenschaft. Hier mache ich fast alles selbst.
Der AlpenCross ist nicht mein erster...Vor ca. 12 Jahren sind wir eine ähnliche Route gefahren.
Damals bin ich mit einem Scott Genius gefahren. Die 150mm Federweg waren schon echt nett.
Heute steht mir dieses Rad jedoch nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Halt die bereits aufgezählten Bikes.

Und hieraus resultierte meine Frage: "Kann man mit einem XC Bike, was ich auf den heimischen Trails deutlich lieber fahre (fahre im Teutoburger Wald), auch auf solch einer Tour Spass haben" - oder ist das Capra die bessere Wahl.

Ach ja, konditionell werde ich das wohl mit beiden Rädern schaffen. Mit dem Capra halt mit deutlich mehr Einsatz und sicher mit weniger Spass bergauf - und wie Subdiver bereits geschrieben hat, 1500-2200hm pro Tag hochtreten, mit einem Enduro, ist bestimmt nicht ohne.

Aktuell tendiere ich zu 90% zum Spark. Habe bereits 2,35er Maxxis Forekaster verbaut. Da kann ich die Reifen bereits im Winter testen. Heute haben sie schon mal einen guten Job gemacht.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (27. November 2020)

Ja, Du kannst mit einem XC-Bike auf nem Alpen-X Spaß haben. Und die Forekaster bin ich selbst zwar noch nicht gefahren, scheinen mir aber durchaus passend zu sein. Hast Du ne Variostütze verbaut? Und hoffentlich nicht vorne ne winzige 160er Bremsscheibe?


----------



## subdiver (27. November 2020)

Ich bin in unseren Alpen mit dem Spark und einem Enduro mit 2,5 er Reifen unterwegs.

Das Enduro geht mal für 1.000HM, mehr wollte ich den Bock nicht treten wollen. Für was gibt es Lifte  
Das Spark kann man dagegen gut 2.000HM oder mehr treten.

Ein Genius dagegen ist ja eher ein leichtes AM und für einen Alpen-X
wahrscheinlich deutlich besser geeignet als ein Enduro.


----------



## umtreiber (27. November 2020)

Mags schrieb:


> Schlaumi-Schlumpf, wenn jemand ein YT Capra mit 170mm Federweg mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 13,5kg sich selbst so zusammen konfiguriert, dann weiß er in der Regel sehr genau was er macht.



Der war gut 

Im Ernst: er fährt doch die einfache Variante. Siehe EingangsPost


----------



## Gilmore173 (29. November 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ja, Du kannst mit einem XC-Bike auf nem Alpen-X Spaß haben. Und die Forekaster bin ich selbst zwar noch nicht gefahren, scheinen mir aber durchaus passend zu sein. Hast Du ne Variostütze verbaut? Und hoffentlich nicht vorne ne winzige 160er Bremsscheibe?


Jup, habe eine Vario Stütze verbaut.  Vorne habe ich ne 180er Scheibe. Hinten ne 160er. Als Bremse kommt ne XTR zum Einsatz .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen007 (29. November 2020)

Hi, also einen Forekaster für den Alpencross zu wählen finde ich gewagt, ich habe mich dieses Jahr für beide Reifen Dissector entschieden,... damit hatte ich kein Problem, sind von der Gewichtsklasse und Kategorie Alpencross ausreichend. Das mit den Bremsen musst Du so handhaben wie Du es gewohnt bist, völlig klar! Aber nicht unterdimensionieren! Ich hab hier XT 4 Kolben 200 und 180 - aber liege auch bei 100 kg Netto! Aber - + 6kg Gepäck, + 13 kg Rad, + Trinken! 

Vario Sattelstütze ist auch meine ich selbst sprechend, bringt einfach wahnsinnig viel Sicherheit mit sich und ist durch die heutige Technik auch nicht zu zerstören, klar - Bowdenzüge müssen auf der Ersatzteilliste stehen, tun es aber ja sowieso!

Für 2021 werde ich mein Pivot Switchblade nehmen, das hat 160/140mm, liegt knapp unter 14kg, und ist ein universelles Bike, auf welchem ich wahnsinnig gut sitze, und was gerade auch beim hochfahren aus irgendeinem Grund unglaublich effektiv ist, das ist eigentlich mit unter das wichtigste Kriterium, wenn Du dann noch intelligent "Trinken + Ernährung" integrierst, dann kannst Du ganz easy auch 2kg sparen. Ich hatte nach den ersten AC´s immer massig Riegel übrig, und die wiegen mal wirklich was ;-),... 

Wollt bei dem Wetter und Quarantäne nur mal einen raushauen, schönen 1ten Advent und viel Spaß beim AC planen!!!


----------



## Speedskater (29. November 2020)

Eigentlich egal mit welchem Bike man fährt, so lange die Kondition ausreicht.
Albrechtroute mit Uina Schlucht bin ich 2011 mit dem Mount Vison gefahren. 
Variostütze braucht man nicht, ein Teil weniger das ärger machen kann. Es geht vomittags bergauf und nachmittags bergab, für Schnellspanner auf, Sattel runter, Schnellspanner zu, reicht die Zeit.
Nachdem mir so dünne Wurstpellen 3 mal abgenippelt sind fahre ich Baron/Baron. 
2014, 2015, 2016 bin ich mit dem Alutech Fanes Pinion (15,4 kg) gefahren.
2017 mit Moppel 13,2 kg
2020 mit dem Anakin 14,5 kg.
Siehe Signatur.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. November 2020)

@Speedskater 
Mit der Vario haste teilweise Recht. Da im Gegensatz zur hügeligen Topographie der heimischen Trails es in den Alpen zumeist für 500 bis 1.000 Höhenmeter am Stück hoch oder runter geht, brauch man den Sattel nicht so häufig verstellen.

Aber: Wenn man angeschlagen ist, dann neigt man auch dazu ungenau zu werden. So ist dann der wieder hochgestellte Sattel nach dem Downhill plötzlich zu hoch oder zu tief. Was bei ner Vario nicht passieren kann. Auch sind die heutigen Varios doch recht zuverlässig. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht mehr freiwillig auf sie verzichten wollen.

Und klar, wenn die Kondition bzw. die Kraft reicht kann man auch mit deutlich abfahrlastigeren Bikes nen Alpen-X fahren. Und der Baron ist ein ziemlich gripstarker Reifen, der die Abfahrt sicher nochmal extra versüßt.

Ich hatte den Baron über den letzten Winter auf meinen Hometrails in Hamburg am Vorderrad gefahren. Toller Grip, aber er rollt auch echt nicht leicht. Was mich schon im flachen Hamburg massiv gestört hat.. ^^

Und Du bist den auf dem Alpen-X vorne und hinten gefahren? Respekt!


----------



## Vogelsito (29. November 2020)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> So, habe schon mal vorne sowie hinten 2,35er Maxxis Forekaster montiert. So kann ich über den Winter schon mal dran gewöhnen. ;-)



Die Forekaster, hmm. Werde meine für die nächste Saison runtermachen und ausmisten.
Sobald es trocken ist taugen die wirklich, aber dann, es geht so. Vor allem der Seitenhalt lässt dann m.E. nach zu wünschen übrig.  Also testen ist da schon eine gute Idee.


----------



## soundfreak (1. Dezember 2020)

danke für diverse reifentipps  

durch einen bikewechsel von einem spec. epic auf das trek top fuel teste ich nun mal den Maxxis Ikon Exo in der 2.35 Breite.

Die letzten 5 Jahre fuhr ich nur den Spec. Fast Trak (ca. 120-140k und ca. 35oo bis 4500 km/Jahr).
Da auch viel Forstwegpiste u. doch einiges Teer dabei ist, war ich mit diesem Reifenbis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Ikon Exo fühlt sich bisher ebenso ganz gut an.
Mal schaun, was es für den geplanten AX nächstes Jahr dann wirklich wird ...   

Auch wird der Trailanteil nun allgemein doch etwas mehr - mal schauen, was alternativ noch möglich ist ...


----------

